# ASPCA Poison plant list/ Purina Plant list



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants

Animal Poison Control Center 
Toxic Plants
This list contains plants that have been reported as having systemic effects on animals and/or intense effects on the gastrointestinal tract. 

Please note that the information contained in our plant lists is not meant to be all-inclusive, but rather a compilation of the most frequently encountered plants. For more information, contact us at [email protected]. *Please note:* Our email is *not* monitored 24/7, and should never be used to contact us with cases of suspected animal poisoning or other time-sensitive issues. If you think that your animal is ill or may have ingested a poisonous substance, *contact your local veterinarian or our 24-hour emergency poison hotline directly at 1-888-426-4435.* 
[A] http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants#B* [C] [D] [E] [F] [G] [H] http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants#I [J] [K] [L] [M] [N] [O] [P] [Q] [R] http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants#S [T] [V] [W] [Y] 

A 
- Aloe 
- Amaryllis 
- Andromeda Japonica 
- Asian Lily (Liliaceae) 
- Asparagus Fern 
- Australian Nut 
- Autumn Crocus 
- Avocado 
- Azalea 

B 
- Bird of Paradise 
- American Bittersweet 
- European Bittersweet 
- Branching Ivy 
- Buckeye 
- Buddist Pine 

C 
- Caladium 
- Calla Lily 
- Castor Bean 
- Ceriman (aka Cutleaf Philodendron) 
- Charming 
Diffenbachia 
- Chinaberry Tree 
- Chinese Evergreen 
- Christmas Rose 
- Clematis 
- Cordatum 
- Corn Plant (aka Cornstalk Plant) 
- Cornstalk Plant (aka Corn Plant) 
- Cutleaf Philodendron (aka Ceriman)
- Cycads 
- Cyclamen 

D 
- Daffodil 
- Day Lily 
- Devil's Ivy 
- Dumb Cane 
- Deadly Nightshade (See Nightshade) 

E 
- Easter Lily 
- Elephant Ears 
- Emerald Feather (aka Emerald Fern) 
- Emerald Fern (aka Emerald Feather) 
- English Ivy 

F 
- Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron 
- Flamingo Plant 
- Florida Beauty 
- Foxglove 
- Fruit Salad Plant 

G 
- Glacier Ivy 
- Gladiolas 
- Glory Lily 
- Gold Dieffenbachia 
- Gold Dust Dracaena 
- Golden Pothos 
- Green Gold Nephthysis 

H 
- Hahn's self branching English Ivy 
- Heartleaf Philodendron 
- Heavenly Bamboo 
- Holly 
- Hops
- Horsehead Philodendron 
- Hurricane Plant 
- Hyacinth 
- Hydrangea 

I 
- Iris 

J 
- Japanese Show Lily 
- Japanese Yew (aka Yew) 
- Jerusalem Cherry Back to Top

K 
- Kalanchoe

L
- Lace Fern 
- Lacy Tree 
- Lily of the Valley 

M
- Macadamia Nut 
- Madagascar Dragon Tree 
- Marble Queen 
- Marijuana 
- Mauna Loa Peace Lily (aka Peace Lily)
- Mexican Breadfruit 
- Mistletoe "American" 
- Morning Glory 
- Mother-in-Law 

N 
- Narcissus 
- Needlepoint Ivy 
- Nephthytis 
- Nightshade 

O 
- Oleander 
- Onion 
- Orange Day Lily 

P 
- Panda 
- Peace Lily (aka Mauna Loa Peace Lily) 
- Philodendron Pertusum 
- Plumosa Fern 
- Precatory Bean 

Q 
- Queensland Nut 

R
- Red Emerald 
- Red Lily 
- Red-Margined Dracaena (aka Straight-Margined Dracaena) 
- Red Princess 
- Rhododendron 
- Ribbon Plant (Dracaena sanderiana) 
- Rubrum Lily 

S 
- Saddle Leaf Philodendron 
- Sago Palm 
- Satin Pothos 
- Schefflera 
- Spotted Dumb Cane 
- Stargazer Lily 
- Striped Dracaena 
- Sweetheart Ivy 
- Swiss Cheese Plant 

T 
- Taro Vine 
- Tiger Lily 
- Tomato Plant 
- Tree Philodendron 
- Tropic Snow Dumbcane 
- Tulip 

V 
- Variable Dieffenbachia 
- Variegated Philodendron 

W 
- Warneckei Dracaena 
- Wood Lily 

Y 
- Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow 
- Yew (aka Japanese Yew) 
- Yucca 
Back to Top



_____________________________________________________________
http://www.purina.com/dogs/safety/PoisonousPlants.aspx









javascript: print()javascript: window.close()
Home

Dog Care

Safety
javascript:emailFriend('/General/EmailFriend.aspx?url=/dogs/safety/PoisonousPlants.aspx');
javascript: pf()

Poisonous Plants

Some of the following plants can be toxic to your dog. Check with your veterinarian before having them in your home.

Aloe Vera
Apple (seeds)
Apricot (pit)
Autumn Crocus
Baby's Breath
Branching Ivy
Buddhist Pine
Calla Lily
Ceriman
Cherry (seeds and wilting leaves)
Cineraria
Cordatum
Cornstalk Plant
Cuban Laurel
Cycads
Daffodil
Dieffenbachia
Dragon Tree
Easter Lily (especially cats!)
Elephant Ears
English Ivy
Fiddle-leaf Fig
Foxglove
Geranium
Giant Dumb Cane
Gold Dust Dracaena
Hahn's Self-Branching Ivy
Hurricane Plant
Janet Craig Dracaena
Jerusalem Cherry
Lacy Tree Philodendron
Madagascar Dragon Tree
Marijuana
Miniature Croton
Morning Glory
Narcissus
Nephytis
Oleander
Oriental Lily (especially cats!)
Peach (wilting leaves and pits)
Plumosa Fern
Poison Ivy
Pothos
Primrose
Red Princess
Rhododendron
Saddle Leaf Philodendron
Satin Pothos
Silver Pothos
String of Pearls
Sweetheart Ivy
Taro Vine
Tomato Plant (green fruit, stem and leaves)
Tropic Snow Dieffenbachia
Yew

Amaryllis
Apple Leaf Croton
Asparagus Fern
Azalea
Bird of Paradise
Buckeye
Caladium
Castor Bean
Charming Dieffenbachia
Chinese Evergreen
Clematis
Corn Plant
Croton
Cutleaf Philodendron
Cyclamen
Devil's Ivy
Dracaena Palm
Dumb Cane
Elaine
Emerald Feather
Eucalyptus
Florida Beauty
Fruit Salad Plant
German Ivy
Glacier Ivy
Golden Pothos
Heartland Philodendron
Indian Rubber Plant
Japanese Show Lily (especially cats!)
Kalanchoe
Lily of the Valley
Marble Queen
Mexican Breadfruit
Mistletoe
Mother-in-Law's Tongue
Needlepoint Ivy
Nightshade
Onion
Peace Lily
Pencil Cactus
Poinsettia (low toxicity)
Poison Oak
Precatory Bean
Red Emerald
Red-Margined Dracaena
Ribbon Plant
Sago Palm
Schefflera
Spotted Dumb Cane
Striped Dracaena
Swiss Cheese Plant
Tiger Lily (especially cats!)
Tree Philodendron
Weeping Fig


Topjavascript:emailFriend('/General/EmailFriend.aspx?url=/dogs/safety/PoisonousPlants.aspx');
javascript: pf()


Linking Policy | Privacy Policy | Terms & Conditions 
All trademarks and other intellectual property on this site
are owned by Société des Produits Nestlé S.A., Vevey, Switzerland*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We met up with Foxglove (digitalis). It's a killer...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since this is such an important subject, I am going to make this a sticky for quick reference to everyone.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just cranking the printer up to keep in dog first aid box. Many thanks for that


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank,nice to have this handy. I gess I will stick with grass only.It not on the list,rigth?


----------



## emibean (May 10, 2005)

Thank you for posting....printer is working hard.
emibean


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow there is some on there I would of never thought of, thanks for posting the list.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks BeauShel that a good idea.
I have alot of the plants on this list in my yard..yikes..


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> I have alot of the plants on this list in my yard..yikes..


Me too, even though I purposly detoxed mine! it's almost impossible to remove everything. My biggest problems are a couple of really old grape vines, we can't get them out, and they're in perfect grazing view:uhoh:

I have to net them as soon as leaves show. My dogs love fruit. They sit beneath the trees surveying.

Things like cherry pits, apple seeds, apricot pits, are only poisonous if they crack them, otherwise they exit as they entered. This is a good thing becuase we have all of the above, and would have to move house if they were a real threat. The dogs DO help themselves to whatever's ripe!

I keep tomatoes fenced, and grapes netted.


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> I keep tomatoes fenced, and grapes netted.


I have a large amount of grapes at my house, have grown up the back of the house and surround most of the windows and doors. Is it just the grapes that are toxic? Or leaves and stems and branches as well? Most of the grapes are currently on the bushes, looks like I might be doing some purging tonight.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't know Moning Glory was toxic. It grows all over the fence that keeps Jester in our yard! Thankfully...he has never seemed interested in it.

I must say I am curious about what a "Giant Dumb Cane" plant looks like :uhoh: Now this sounds like a plant that even I can grow with my 2 brown thumbs! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison...s.html?print=t 
__________________


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I believe wysteria is also toxic?


----------



## donutboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Omg I did not know that dogs could be allergic to so many plants. This is really bad. My boy loves to take a bite of every pretty looking flower or plant he sees. :no:


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

I've read an article saying that avocado is great for dogs. It has many benefits that it's a great addition to the dog's diet.


----------

